

Ask HN: How to find investors? - avrPhreaque

Apparently I made an error by asking about investors/angels in my first post.  I don't understand how I am supposed to go about locating such people.<p>I am on SSDI disability, and trying to both inmprove the world, and get myself independent again (not really worried about getting "rich" as just being able to feed myself, have a decent living situation, and paying my own medical bills).<p>If anyone has any suggestions, I wish to learn.<p>Thank you for your tier and consideration in this matter.<p>avrPhreaque 
aka: Tom Keller
tjkeller@inebraska.com
======
javery
If you just want to make a decent wage, pay your bills, and not get rich then
you aren't going to be very attractive to investors. Investors want to make
money and lots of it. You might be able to find some Angels who might be
interested, but even most Angels would want to be part of something bigger
than just getting by.

I would say try to build something on your own, if you have time and the
skills (or can build up the skills) you can make a nice living with a small
business and don't have to worry about investors.

------
apotheon
First, you need to be able to make any correspondence seem like it was written
by someone who is conversant with the grammatical conventions of the language.
For instance, this is a grammatically correct question:

    
    
        How do I find investors?
    

This is not:

    
    
        How to find investors?
    

Proofreading is handy too, so you don't say things like "inmprove", and so you
don't accidentally say "tier" instead of "time".

~~~
JayNeely
I'd like to amicably encourage you to proofread what you write. Grammar aside,
both this post and your previous post were filled with spelling errors. If you
don't take the time to write clearly, how can you expect others to take the
time to listen to you?

~~~
apotheon
Please point out some spelling errors for me so I can see where I missed them.

